# Lost Hound



## Hound Inc. (Mar 31, 2008)

Male Redbone hound, JS branded on ear, Blue tracker and brown leather collar. Lost in the Elberta/Eureka area, please PM me with any info.
-Hound


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hope you find him.


----------



## Hound Inc. (Mar 31, 2008)

The dog isn't mine, I am posting this for a buddy. He thinks he was picked up on the road, so hopefully someone has him and he is safe.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

I normally don't get too concerned until a dog has been missing for more than a day or so. Nonetheless, if you haven't heard anything on the dog, I've got a box that can track all frequencies so if you give me the collar number, I'll beep it just for the helluvit. Slight chance he made it this far north, but who knows?


----------



## Hound Inc. (Mar 31, 2008)

My buddy forgot to put a tracker on him, and the leather collar has no name or phone number on it, so word of mouth is about the only way he is gonna be found. Thanks guys
-Hound


----------



## Hound Inc. (Mar 31, 2008)

Hound recovered with his foot in a trap.
-Hound


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Hound Inc. said:


> Hound recovered with his foot in a trap.
> -Hound


Ouch


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Hound Inc. said:


> Hound recovered with his foot in a trap.
> -Hound


How do you even find such a dog before a coyote has? How long was he missing?


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

im not sure how you find em first, but i would like to see hound inc's dogs fight a coyote with one foot in a trap! they sure give it to them mean ol *****


----------



## Hound Inc. (Mar 31, 2008)

He was missing since saturday morning, and coyotes will tinker with dogs but I have yet to actually see them kill a hound, no to say it won't or can't happen.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Hound Inc. said:


> He was missing since saturday morning, and coyotes will tinker with dogs but I have yet to actually see them kill a hound, no to say it won't or can't happen.


Glad to know that it turned out well, but how was he found with no tracker? Did the trapper locate the owner??


----------

